# Is it okay if I use men's bindings?



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

The width/size of your foot will make all the difference. Men's binding tend to run wider, giving the option for too much lateral play unless really cranked down.

Edit: Had a pair of Moto's as my first boot, although not bad, that speed lacing system will loosen up whereas a boa will not over time.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it all depends on weight/height ratio. Women boards are generally softer because of the lighter weight so I guess it aplies to boots and bindings too.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

agf9555 said:


> So.. is it a bad idea if I get the men's boots and men's bindings?


If things fit, I don't see why not. Something to look out for is that the highback in mens bindings may be too high and dig into your calves.

So it's probably a good idea to mount the binding on a board, set a fairly aggressive forward lean and push against the highback to see if it's uncomfortable.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Also, their line has probably changed a lot, but I had (probably still have them buried in the closet somewhere) the women's Burton Moto and they were pretty bad. Softened up way too fast. This was also back in the day when the women's boots were just a smaller version of the men's last. Found them to be really uncomfortable once they packed out. 

But me, I would not buy men's stuff unless it were cheap enough I'd be okay tossing it after a season. I'm pretty averagely proportioned for a female and have average sized feet, so trying to buy men's stuff wouldn't work so well for me. But if you have bigger, wider feet, you may be able to get away with it.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree with the don't get the men's bindings. Width is a big deal but you will get tons and tons of calf pressure from the higher high back and the more woman buy men's stuff the more woman's stuff will continue to be shitty. :RantExplode:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

boots whatever fits
bindings the highback issue as noted
depending on the bindings' highback you could either cut them down or do a frankenbinding and use a women's highback on a men's base...just got to fit it. A good core shop might even let you try switching them out or be able to order just a set of highbacks or perhaps have some in their parts boxes


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

What are you trying to get out of the bindings? My wife tried some mens bindings on demo days and hated them even soft mens bindings were stiff.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

alot of women swear by rome maddies


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Women's bindings are specifically engineered for the anatomy of a woman's body, so I'd definitely recommend getting a pair of women specific bindings if you can. 

HOWEVER, you can definitely use men's bindings. My ex girlfriend swore by Rome 390s and wouldn't ride anything else. I have a couple friends at Northstar who ride men's bindings as well and it's not a huge deal at all. As long as the basetray fits your boot and it holds your foot onto the board comfortably, who gives a fuck.


----------



## agf9555 (Mar 12, 2013)

I decided to go with the 32 women's boots size 7.5. But I really like switchback bindings (men's). I bought them yesterday. I still can return it and wait for everyone's suggestions. 

See photo: http://imageshack.us/a/img21/7712/imagededw.jpg

Do you think it looks okay or too big? Switchback Men's Medium

Btw should i get switchback bindings? Or should get burton / union?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Binding size looks fine, although that toe cap should be pushed forward. Looks like you're using it as a strap. I'm pretty sure the switchback strap/cap can be pushed forward until it's 45 deg to the floor, and then cinched down over the toe. :dunno:


----------



## agf9555 (Mar 12, 2013)

New photo: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Is it right now?

Do you think it's a good idea to keep this bindings?
Or do you recommend union or burton?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

They look too high to me but they look nice as well. I hope everything works out for you. Let us know how everything fits once you hit the snow.


----------



## brandonicholson (Mar 12, 2013)

My girlfriend's been riding cobrasharks all year and she loves them. If they're comfortable for you then use them.


----------



## agf9555 (Mar 12, 2013)

The problem is I'm super new to snowboard so I can't really tell which one is the right fit. As of now, it doesn't hurt my toe and calf.  it's hardd but thanks guyss


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

agf9555 said:


> Is it right now?
> 
> Do you think it's a good idea to keep this bindings?
> Or do you recommend union or burton?


Yeah that's better, although it really should be on a 45 deg angle or so (looks like it's on about a 25 deg angle now!).

I've never tried the switchbacks so I can't say for sure, but I have bought and used a LOT of Burton bindings lately and am VERY happy with them...


----------

